# How to remove...



## eldarorge (Nov 23, 2010)

Look at the attachment, Can we remove the red rectangle after save the picture, if can how to do it? That picture only as an example..im using ms paint to made the red rectangle...

Can someone help me....?????
Thank You in advance.

Regards,
Eldarorge


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

No it can't be removed from a down loaded picture ( off the web)

BG


----------



## eldarorge (Nov 23, 2010)

Basementgeek said:


> No it can't be removed from a down loaded picture ( off the web)
> 
> BG


im not downloading it from anywhere..it is my own picture..


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

If you have created it in Paint then no you can't remove it and still see the face - the pixels you change in Paint are changed forever - this is why you should always save an original, make a copy and do any alterations to the copy.


----------



## eldarorge (Nov 23, 2010)

zuluclayman said:


> If you have created it in Paint then no you can't remove it and still see the face - the pixels you change in Paint are changed forever - this is why you should always save an original, make a copy and do any alterations to the copy.


 ok..thank you for the information..


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you could always check to see if the picture was saved in layers and then possibly you can remove the layer. but if it was flattened, then forget it.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

@sobeit - no layer facility in Paint :sigh:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

zuluclayman said:


> @sobeit - no layer facility in Paint :sigh:



oops, was thinking of paint from paint.net


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello & Welcome to TSF

as the others say, unless it was saved as a layered image, it is impossible to restore it back to the original.

This raises the importance of NEVER working on an original image but always on a copy of the original. That way, if ever you need to revert to the original, like this instance, the original is available.

When ever I need to work on an image, I always save the worked on image under a different but similar name. For example:
img_0023.jpg (<-- original image)
img_0023en.jpg (<-- enhanced version full size)
img_0023en-crop.jpg (<-- enhanced, full size, cropped)
img_0023en-crop-1024px.jpg (<-- final image, enhanced, cropped, reduces in size to 1024 pixels over the widest side)

That way there are several versions to fall back one if a disaster befalls the final image. It also helps to identify the particular version needed for rework if needs be.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

DonaldG said:


> Hello & Welcome to TSF
> 
> as the others say, unless it was saved as a layered image, it is impossible to restore it back to the original.
> 
> ...


As soon as I download the pictures, I copy the files to my external backup drive. I then open the image I want to work on and immediately Save As some title that tells me what it is: sunset.DNG (DNG = Adobe RAW format). I do my adjustments to that image which gets automatically saved to a second external drive daily. When I'm done fooling with it, I save the DNG and then Save As a jpg (at highest resolution). So my main photo directory has the original DNG, the renamed/manipulated DNG, and a high resolution jpg. If I need to post or email I shrink the jpg to the size I need. So up to 4 files for each picture - which are backed up daily - plus the original on an external drive.

Memory is very inexpensive...why fool around.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I too make copies .. 

I have a folder labelled originals and another labelled as Copies of Originals, I copy paste all new photo's into the originals folder and then the other. I open a copy of my original and after working on it save it, just like the others do, using teh "save as" command to a similar name .. 

I also have these photo's (copies, originals & edited Photo's) backed up over a couple of PC's and onto DVD's .. trying to avert the INEVITABLE disaster that will separate me from my treasures.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

In reality, I simplified my backup regime for the sake of Eldarorge.


I do shoot now in RAW and save w.i.p. as .PSDs.

Although I do rename my files in the way described, I have a very robust backup process. It all extends from when, because of a faulty motherboard, I had the primary working drive AND the secondary backup drive fail at the same moment. I thought I was being covered and have a safe backup but.... puff... 50,000 photos gone in a flash!

This machine has 2 x 2Tb and 2 x 500Gb internal drives PLUS 2 x 500Gb and 1 x 1Tb external drives. 7 hard drives in all giving me 7 Terabyte storage.

I use Microsoft's free backup programme "SynchToy V2". It was written specifically for photographers and is incredibly versatile and configurable. With all the drives I have, I span the various backup groups across the different units as shown below.

This means that I have a working copy on the main drive, a backup on an internal drive and another backup on an external drive. The external drives are only on line for backing up.

This regime gives me 3 copies of everything, Photos, Documents, Music, Videos etc...


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

That's a nice start to doing backups .. :laugh: 

I'm just paranoid about my photo's .. :grin: 

I use many much smaller drives ever since I lost confidance in the larger drives.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

My drive organisation:


----------

